# F**k the Welsh.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Did you hear that our glorious leader (Prime Minister Anthony Blair) is being investigated by the police about alleged remarks that he made following the local election results? Apparently when he heard the news that the leek munchers had decided not to vote Labour, he shouted out...'F**k the welsh bastards.'

(c) The Daily Mirror, The Sun, and all good tabloids.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

nos da blair. bore da tom jones 8)


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i looked at the title of this thread and was ready to go to war with you Martin

then realised you were quoting someone.

bat, does that say 'goodbye blair, hello tom jones'?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

good night blair, good morning tom jones


----------

